# What this section is for:



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hi Guys,

We will be using this section for you to put tried and tested products in here, the good, the bad and the ugly, basically if you find a product you love - let us all know about it, also if you find a product that you felt was terrible please do the same.

Newbies: you need a minimum of 100 posts in order to advertise a product or site where they are sold.


----------

